# Crawfish Boil and Butts



## pimpzilla (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm hoping some of you fellas from the south can help me out on this one.  I was thinking about trying a crawfish boil for my son's 1st b'day.  I plan on smoking 2 pork butts for sanwiches as well.  My questions are these....How much crawfish would be necessary as a '2nd entree' type serving, and what is the best/easiest way to season the water for the boil?  Being from Iowa, the only crawfish I can get are frozen.....boo.  I'm planning on 30-40 guests at this party, all of which will not eat the crawfish.  Any help on this would be EXTREMELY appreciated!!

Thanks all-

Rob


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know much about crawfish but I usually do about 1/2 to 3/4 pound of shrimp per person when I cook a frogmore stew depending on the crowd that's coming.  My recipe calls for 1/3 of a pound per serving but doubling that normally works about right.  
As far as seasoning the water.  I just keep pouring till it smells right.  As far as I'm concerned you can't put too much Old Bay in the water.


----------



## mcp9 (Feb 26, 2009)

i have boiled crawfish 3 times and i am yet to get it right.  i think that it is something u really have to practice.  i do know that even tho the water might smell right, does not really mean that it is spicy enough for the crawfish.  my 2 cents.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 26, 2009)

I was getting ready to try my hand at it this year too so started looking around.  I don't know about being part of a meal, but most folks around here eat from 3-6 lbs each on average along with a chunk or 2 of corn and a spud or 2.  
Here are a couple of sites with recipes & tips:
http://www.gumbopages.com/food/seafood/craw-boil.html
http://whatscookingamerica.net/Seafood/CrawfishBoil.htm

Here are a couple of places you can get fresh LIVE crawfish flown in to you or FedExd.  Looks like for less than $5/pound you can meet it at the airport (airport to airport shipping) which is the best deal if you live close to one.
http://www.lacrawfish.com/
http://www.crawfishcoofcentralflainc.com/


----------



## eman (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd look close at prices because i live in the middle of craw fish country and the season is bad this year. we are paying all most $5 a lb here for live crawfish. i would bet that the frozen you are getting are chinese craw fish.
  If it was me i would buy frozen tails and make a crawfish etoufee if you want a dish to serve w/ rice or a fried crawfish salad or better than either of those . To go w/ q i would make a crawfish potato salad.


----------



## oleolson (Feb 26, 2009)

I wanna give this a shot too this summer.  Figured I'd either throw a trap out and/or go through rocks and catch em in the river.


----------



## eman (Feb 26, 2009)

Just don't invite none of us cajuns cause it takes a long time to catch 7 - 8 lbs per person . 
  usually in a good season after easter you could get a sack of live shipped to you for about 65/70 dollars. this year that will be the best price here.. they are saying that we will be lucky to see 50% of the normal harvest this year


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello from your neighbor in the North. When is the birthday party? If its a ways off, why dont you go catch your own? My son and I do every year. Sometimes by hand, sometimes with homemade minnow traps with chicken back tied in the middle. As far as cooking them goes, when we get them, we let them loose in a kiddie pool for a few days with some fresh water to kinda flush em out a bit. We never boil ours, we put them in a large stock pot and sprinkle old bay seasoning on them and steam them. They are delicious.


----------



## voldaddy (Mar 7, 2009)

You guys that are talking about catching them, you realize how many crawfish a person can eat? You have a lot of catching to do!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 7, 2009)

For a starter, you might want to try some Zataran's Crab Boil and then inovate from there. It's really good stuff.

Also, I don't know if you have real "mud bug" eaters but if you do, you might plan on two to three pounds (whole craw fish) per person. If it tails only, perhaps a pound per person (adults) and plenty of cold beer.


----------



## oleolson (Mar 8, 2009)

Never done it before so I have no clue.  I'll have fun trying to figure it out though.  lol


----------



## eman (Mar 8, 2009)

when i boil crawfish down here i figure on 5 lbs per person .Thats w/ sides .
 potatoes , corn , shrooms and sausage .
 boil the side first. i don't eat much of the sides and can eat 7 -8 lbs of crawfish.


----------



## cman95 (Mar 8, 2009)

You got it eman...dem chinese crawfish are just that...not mudbugs. I can speedeat them puppies.

Now for your sons birthday you got to remember the kiddies that will be there. The way I do with kids is boil my bugs without a lot of hot seasoning so they can enjoy some. Then for the adults put their bugs on the table covered with newspaper and sprinkle you boil/seasoning on them to your hearts content. The dry seasoning gets on the bugs, your hands, and lips. Ce Bon!!!

Just my .02   Good luck!


----------



## joelarbear (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's my favorite shrimp boil recipe.  It should work for crawfish as well.

(6) 4" ears frozen corn on the cob
(1) 3oz. package boil in bag shrimp and crab boil
1/4 cup liquid shrimp and crab boil seasoning
1 large onion, quartered
3 lbs. small red potatoes
4 lbs. unpeeled large shrimp
8 cups ice cubes
3 Tbsp. salt

Bring boil in bag shrimp and crab boil, next 2 ingredients and 31/2 qts. water to a boil in a large stock pot over high heat.  Add pototoes and corn.  Cover and boil over medium-high heat 20 minutes or until potatoes and corn are tender.
Stir in shrimp and remove from heat.  Cover and let stand 10 minutes.  Stir in ice cubes and salt and let stand 5 minutes.  
Drain, and discard boil bag.


----------

